# Mounting LCD but need to come up with "space"



## keepsmilin456 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello,

I have a built-in entertainment center/cabinetry unit that is 12 feet high and 20 feet and 31 inches in depth. The middle which measures 5 feet high and 4 feet wide is open. There used to be a DLP TV there. I've just purchased a 42" flat screen LCD and figuring out how to mount this unit. I've bought a cantilever mount that will extend the TV, but after "false-advertisement" it only extends it 18 inches. The entertainment center is 31 inches deep. The seller is not willing to take the mount back so I'm stuck with it. Now, I need to come up with 13 inches (31 - 18 = 13). The TV is 4 inches deep. So, now I need to come up with 9 inches (13 - 4 = 9). I'm looking for suggestions now. The wall is drywall with wood studs. Can I build a box out of 2x4's and mount it that way? Will it be secure? Can I simply attach 4 or 5 2x4's against the existing 2x4 in the wall to "gain" that extra space? I know this may sound silly but the only reason why I'm asking this is because I've read someone that did this...I have NO idea how secure this would be. I'm open to all suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Wouldn't it be a lot nicer looking to put a false back panel on the TV area of the entertainment center that matches the finish of the entertainment center? Screw and glue some cleats to the inside perimeter (the needed distance from the back); attach the panel to the cleats with small gauge finish nails and glue. If needed cover the junction with some 1/4 round trim molding.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Simple!


Install two 5' long 2x4's from bottom to top in the center section (toenail or screw in place) approximately 10" back fromthe front edge.. Install a piece of 3/4"x5'x4' plywood onto those 2x4's, leaving an opening for running the power, cables, etc.

Paint all of the recess area flat lack for looks and hang the set... 


KT


----------

